# Medical Term for "Watery Eyes"



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 29, 2008)

Patient has excessive tearing. Can't remember the medical term for this. Thanks.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 29, 2008)

Epiphora - 375.2x area of the dx's ..


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks again Donna !


----------

